

Making Linux more Real-time - edw519
https://labs.ericsson.com/blog/making-linux-more-real-time

======
zokier
Doesn't Linux already have realtime patches?

~~~
charltones
As I understand it, and I am not a kernel expert, the existing real time
patches reduced latency to improve the soft real time responsiveness of the
system, but were still priority based. The Ericsson patch appears to be closer
to the idea of hard real time, i.e. that scheduled events have a fixed
deadline that must be met.

------
ecq
what's going on with RT Linux? how about try QNX instead?

